# Installing Tyvek Home Wrap?



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

I believe either method is probably approved by the manufacturer. Simplex nails (the nails with the washers) will work much better in my opinion. Staples don't have enough surface area to properly hold the wrap. If you have any wind at all staples will probably tear right through. It is possible to put enough staples in to hold but then think of all the holes you just banged into your house wrap. It will feel like more work at first but you don't need to put simplex nails as close as you would staples. The main goal in picking either fasteners, is holding power. That translates into not having to repair areas damaged by wind during the construction process. Seal the seams and overlaps well so wind can not get between the building and the wrap.


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

What is best to do at the bottom? Do you nail then seal with tape? 

What about the top?


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

I am not the expert on this but I have installed it many times. I do not tape or seal the bottom edge. I think of it as being similar to your roof felt. you may at some point get water behind it. If you do get water behind the wrap it will need to go out the bottom. You need to nail it off so wind will not tear it off. As for the top I do not think you can be too careful. I would protect it much like you would protect your window openings. Driving rain coming in under an eave is a common place for a leak. We can get some fierce winds here on the Oregon coast. 80 or 100 mph wind can put rain just about any where. In areas less prone to rain and wind it may not be as big of a concern. I see every thing I do as preventing a warranty call in the future. I like the rain to stay out. Make sure you overlap properly. What ever you put above should over lap the portion below it.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

If you plan on siding the house within a week or 2 I just use a hammy tacker to install the wrap. I live in a pretty high wind area and have never had a problem as long as you tape your butt seems then the wind can't get under the wrap. If you want to have some fun wait for a windy day then try to install the stuff (it will drive you nuts).


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

TYVEK installation guide and instructions:

http://www2.dupont.com/Tyvek_Construction/en_US/assets/downloads/InstallGuideWRB_K16282.pdf


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Do you wrap around corners or do you go to the corner and cut then overlap the other side?

In other words, do you take the roll and go from one wall completely around the corner to the other wall?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

sandyman720 said:


> Do you wrap around corners or do you go to the corner and cut then overlap the other side?
> 
> In other words, do you take the roll and go from one wall completely around the corner to the other wall?


Wrap around the corners if you are able to do this without wrinkling the house wrap.


----------

